

Why LayerVault and DesignModo battle over profit while others build open-source - mpconlen
http://www.compylr.com/post/open-source-flat-ui-now-sue-me-sue-you-blues

======
etchalon
This is absolutely ridiculous, and misses not only the point of open source,
but the entire point of the creative economy.

~~~
triplec1988
I don't think that's entirely accurate. The point of the creative economy
isn't to largely regurgitate the ideas of others and then slap a price tag on
it. The idea of a creative economy, at least in my eyes, is to reward those
who are exceptionally talents and create something new and of value. Taking an
amazing open source project, putting some new makeup so to speak on it, and
calling it a product hardly seems to fit with the spirit of what I call the
creative economy.

------
t3mp3st
Great point. Seems like designers are missing out on the whole "rising tide
lifts all boats" thing.

